
Intrace – Traceroute-like application piggybacking on existing TCP connections - colinprince
https://code.google.com/p/intrace/wiki/intrace
======
zwischenzug
Available as a docker container:

    
    
      $ docker run imiell/sd_intrace /bin/bash
      # intrace
      InTrace, version 1.5 (C)2007-2011 Robert Swiecki  <robert@swiecki.net>
      2015/02/25 16:30:35.797749 <INFO> Usage: intrace <-h hostname> [-p <port>] [-d <debuglevel>] [-s <payloadsize>] [-6]

------
edude03
As someone who is interested in QoS on their home network I've always wondered
if this was possible. I've considered running smokeping to a Digital Ocean box
and tracking the result but what better way than to track the performance of
real traffic.

